# Water Change on a Bigger tank



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Just curious on how people change water on their tanks as big as 55~xxx gallons. Do you just pour water in then put the water conditioner? Or do aged tap water as well to top it off? Any specific technique you guys use?


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

most use python type systems.

i however have a 90gal planted discus tank.
and use straight tap water no conditioner no ages.

works perferct


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

ah! are you on toronto area as well?


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

My tank isn't as big as you specified which is a 47 gallon, but I use water straight from the tap too. None of my Discus have died. A python makes it easier too. I also condition it. 


My guess is if you have a sensitive species from the wild such as Altum angel's or wild Discus like Heckel's then I guess aging is best cause of the PH changes from the tap to the aquarium. This is due to them needing soft acidic water which is totally different from the tap water PH we have which is somewhat hard.


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

So if I have a water softening filter system for my whole home tap water...do I still have to use conditioners..ie prime?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

brapbrapboom said:


> ah! are you on toronto area as well?


I would not use straight tap water and no conditioner.

We are probably pretty close area wise. I use from the tap right to the tank and add conditioner every 2" of water that goes in. I throw conditioner in before the new water goes in initially and continue from there.
I also turn off all the filtration until the tank is topped off.


----------



## skyedale (Mar 14, 2011)

*big water changes*



brapbrapboom said:


> Just curious on how people change water on their tanks as big as 55~xxx gallons. Do you just pour water in then put the water conditioner? Or do aged tap water as well to top it off? Any specific technique you guys use?


I use a python system. I pre-measure the conditioner I am going to use and add put it in the opening and start with very little pressure to sort of premix it with the new water. Once it is in I turn the presssure up a bit and run the new water across the top. I don't put the tube under the existing water level. I have been doing this for 5 months. I haven't had any problems so I assume it is working.

My biggest problem is keeping the water temp stable while I am putting the water back.


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

between all the tanks i dump out about 150g of water every saturday using a hose to my basment toilet. eyeball Prime or Safe fill them back up with tap water using a python. never had a problem.
A second hose speeds things up alot if you have mutiple tanks, as long as you dont stray away from the tank you are filling.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I also use a python system, I have seen where people have DIY with tubing you can buy from Home Hardware or other similar stores and a water bed refiller (don't ask me I have no idea how)

I use the python on the wash tub and I just squirt a small amount of conditioner in the tank when refilling the tank. I adjust the temp at the tap (use hot and cold) I used to use water buckets (dollar store) still do on smaller tanks with RO water.

Well worth the money for a python


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

peterpd99 said:


> So if I have a water softening filter system for my whole home tap water...do I still have to use conditioners..ie prime?


Yes. Water softening reduces the concentration of certain elements, but not chloramine/chlorine.

It's up for debate, but you probably shouldn't be using water softened by sodium chloride for your tanks either. I don't know how much research has been done on the topic, but i can't imagine it's good for their health. Best to either bypass the water softener when you do water changes or use potassium chloride.


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

skyedale said:


> I use a python system. I pre-measure the conditioner I am going to use and add put it in the opening and start with very little pressure to sort of premix it with the new water. Once it is in I turn the pressure up a bit and run the new water across the top. I don't put the tube under the existing water level. I have been doing this for 5 months. I haven't had any problems so I assume it is working.
> 
> *My biggest problem is keeping the water temp stable while I am putting the water back*.


I use a thermometer to read the temperature of the water before adding water to my 77 gallon using my python...I make sure it's equal to my tank's water temperature


----------



## GuppiesAndBetta (Jul 27, 2009)

On my 90 gallons, I am still using the bucket method


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

For my parents 75g, which I do a WC every 2 - 3 weeks, I drain about 30 - 40gallons (1/2 the tank - while doing a gravel vac at the same time). I then add 1/2 of the Prime/water treatment I need, then start filling from the tap. I mix hot and cold water to get the approximate temp. Then when it's filled up to 3/4 of the tank, I add the other 1/2 of the Prime I need.

So far it's been working great. All the fish are happy, and the cherry shrimp are still multiplying like crazy.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info people  well as for now im still gonna stick on the bucket method and try all diff methods this summer if i get a bigger tank. Hopefully.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Buckets on all my tanks (one 65, the rest are all under 20) If I'm changing a large ratio of water I'll try to match the tempurature.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

If I understand correctly, with Python systems, you're adding tap water directly to the tank, right? Isn't that kind of bad for larger water changes?


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

solarz said:


> If I understand correctly, with Python systems, you're adding tap water directly to the tank, right? Isn't that kind of bad for larger water changes?


You can add water conditioner while you're filling it. I personally just turn my filter off and add it after.

I don't know why people with larger tanks deal with buckets. Buy one of these, a hose, and a couple ends and you've got yourself a Python.


----------

